# Tiger Man



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so happy to have gotten Tiger back home in time for the holidays.  Even though he has finished his championship, I am still keeping him in coat as I plan to show him myself in the future. He's also going to PCA. I am having a heck of a time taking care of his coat! I am very fumbly with the wrappers and it takes me forever to wrap his coat. However, it is very important with how rough he and Millie like to play. I try to keep them apart, but they find ways to roughouse!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Some more


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It takes a lot of work to be that beautiful. When I think how much time I spend combing and brushing my toy in a puppy cut I shutter to think how much time and effort you must spend on your boy's hair. Definately a labor of love.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love # 9. He looks so darned pleased with himself!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

The 6th pic really shows his presence, and his coat is simply stunning. You have a very good-looking trio there!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

You must be so proud with him at the dog park. Like, "Yeah, I'm with HIM."  Such a looker!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He looks like he's trying to sneak in a "scootch" in pic #7! LOL He's beautiful--love his collar.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*coat care*



ChocolateMillie said:


> I am so happy to have gotten Tiger back home in time for the holidays.  Even though he has finished his championship, I am still keeping him in coat as I plan to show him myself in the future. He's also going to PCA. I am having a heck of a time taking care of his coat! I am very fumbly with the wrappers and it takes me forever to wrap his coat. However, it is very important with how rough he and Millie like to play. I try to keep them apart, but they find ways to roughouse!


It is truly a labor of love! Takes time and practice but you will
improve! He looks very happy to be home!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ps congrats on the Championship!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see him in person at PCA! I promise to keep my hands off his glorious hair, but I know I won't be able to keep my eyes off him!!:hypnotized:


----------



## fortylittletoes (Nov 25, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous, and it looks like he knows it!


----------

